# New to the group



## Ladybug2022 (Apr 30, 2022)

Hi, I just want to introduce myself and thank you for accepting me. I’m intrigued by the beauty of Praying Mantis and hope to learn a lot through this forum.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 30, 2022)

Welcome. This is a good place to find a lof of info about these beautiful insects.
Do you have a mantis?


----------



## The Wolven (Apr 30, 2022)

Welcome. There is no escape.


----------



## Ladybug2022 (May 1, 2022)

Mantis Lady said:


> Welcome. This is a good place to find a lof of info about these beautiful insects.
> Do you have a mantis?


I do not, I want to know as much as possible first before I commit myself.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 1, 2022)

Hi Welcome, just jump in!


----------



## Sarah K (May 4, 2022)

Welcome! There is so much good info on here, you will be an expert before you know it!


----------



## AutumnIvy (May 4, 2022)

Hello, and welcome! Always great to see more people interested in mantids


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 6, 2022)

Ladybug2022 said:


> I do not, I want to know as much as possible first before I commit myself.


I did a lot of reading en watching vids about mantids before I bought one. it is because of the vids I saw, that i wanted to have one.


----------



## Walker Jones (May 21, 2022)

welcome!


----------

